
Axcept: Visual Testing for Everyone - mxstbr
https://axcept.io
======
tobiaslins
Axcept helps you creating, organizing and executing your screenshot testing
suite. You write the tests with our powerful test editor, we execute them with
high speed (up to 100 tests in parallel).

We solved most of the problems of screenshot testing such as: \- Mocking \-
Screenshot Management \- Scaling

You can get up and running in a matter of minutes!

